# Leopard gecko climbing



## trickie189 (Jan 14, 2009)

My Leo is always climbing, and sometime abit high. Most people say they don't climb much. Does anyone elses climb alot? And is it normal?
Thanks trickie189


----------



## littlesnowden (May 9, 2011)

I dont have one myself, but my friends one climbs quite abit from what hes told me...


----------



## trickie189 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, thank


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine loves to climb his branch, gets to the top and then hangs on his back legs and gets as low to the floor as he can, drops and just sits there like nothing happened... very cute!


----------



## GeckoRat (Jul 14, 2011)

mine has only done this the once but she is still settling in at the moment but I gotta feeling she will be a climber 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/722137-my-bell-albino-leo.html


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

none of mine did until I brought Flare home from donny show, she is in a large faunarium at the mo but she is always climing on the moist box and hanging off the vents, with her front legs and even the top of the lid. She worries me she'll fall on her back sometimes.

I was trying not to hold her when I first got her so she could settle, but everytime I open the lid she climbs the corner like jackie chan. She is such a busy thing, I know she'll cause proper mischief when she gets her upgrade to a viv


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Both of my leos do 3 things. Eat, sleep, and climb. It's nothing to worry about. And it shouldn't matter how high they climb because they weigh so little it shouldn't injure them if they fall. I've once dropped one of mine off my shoulder and she was fine (and I'm 6ft 5!)


----------



## trickie189 (Jan 14, 2009)

GeckoRat said:


> mine has only done this the once but she is still settling in at the moment but I gotta feeling she will be a climber
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/722137-my-bell-albino-leo.html


Iv still your before somewhere, it's a lovely leo


----------



## trickie189 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ayra said:


> Both of my leos do 3 things. Eat, sleep, and climb. It's nothing to worry about. And it shouldn't matter how high they climb because they weigh so little it shouldn't injure them if they fall. I've once dropped one of mine off my shoulder and she was fine (and I'm 6ft 5!)


God, and it was ok ?


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

trickie189 said:


> God, and it was ok ?


Yeah, absolutely fine. I was horrified at first but she just flipped herself back onto her feet and started walking around as if it never happened. I wouldn't recommend trying it out yourself though lol.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

If you give them the opportunity to they will, well some will, mine do. But its good exercise for then and depending on what they are climbing it will help them file down their claws too! I used to have mine in an arboreal viv (don't ask why) and they would always climb to the top and sleep up there on the branches...It also provides more hunting ground for them, it is good enrichment for them, increasing the surface area.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Most of hours like to climb a bit, one does it every night, they get up fine but get a bit stuck at the top and have to kind of slither back down :lol2: i used to get up and lift her down 3 or 4 times a night incase she hurt herself but she always went straight back up so now I moved a few things so there was nothing hard for her to fall on and left her to it.


----------

